# Cold weather gear.



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I might have to get me one of these.... Would come in handy on those cold morning rides at the deer camp!







Oh and that fleece thing looks cool too... :rockn: lmao! :sasmokin:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This one is cool too I actually had one like this at one time, was made of nomex. talk about W A R M!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like those things terrorist wear LMAO


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> I think I might have to get me one of these.... Would come in handy on those cold morning rides at the deer camp!
> 
> 
> Oh and that fleece thing looks cool too... :rockn: lmao! :sasmokin:


 
i should get one too. i bet she can keep me nice and warm.


----------

